# CheeseCake Trouble



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Made CIs Pumpkin Cheesecake today using my new round silicone bakeware pan that’s 8 3/4" round. I didn't use a water bath just the pan on a cookie sheet. The cake cooks 325 degreese for 1 hour 1/2 and when i checked the temp found the cake rose above the pan top with the sides higher than the middle. I cracked the oven door and left the cake in it for 45 minutes with the heat off like it said if using a water bath. The cake dropped back into the pan with the sides higher than the middle. Took the cake out and left it on a rack to cool for the 3 hours like it says then I’ll cover and stick it in the freeze until tomorrow morning. So why you think it rose above the pan top? Is it cause the pan was smaller, they did not give the pan size they used. How about the sides rising higher than the middle? Figured i would test this now before next week. Maybe with the 8 ¾” silicon pan this recipe makes 2 of them. One thing i used cinnamon gram crackers so did need to add that or sugar just butter to the crust. Also used Splender instead of sugar, whey low is better than Spleander just cost to much. :chef:


----------



## pastrymama (Mar 26, 2005)

When you bake a cheesecake without the waterbath you need to drop the temperature of the oven to about 300 degrees. It doesn't hurt to bake it at 325 but the sides will always raise up higher because the sides cook so much faster than the center of the cake. If you want a perfectly flat cake then I recommend using the water bath.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I bake my cheesecake at 375 without a water bath. As long as I don't overbeat the batter when adding the eggs, mine turn out fine with a nice even flat top. That is one of the things I love about the culinary arts, there are a myriad of different recipes, opinions, and approaches. That and I can constantly learn as long as I stay open to the possibility.


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

http://americastestkitchen.com/recip...1864&iSeason=5

This is CIs recipe and it uses 5 large eggs , left at room temperature, about 30 minutes which i figure mean it takes 30 minutes for the eggs to get to room temp. The also said to Line baking sheet with triple layer of paper towels. Spread pumpkin on paper towels in roughly even layer. Cover pumpkin with second triple layer of paper towels and press firmly until paper towels are saturated. Peel back top layer of towels and discard, I did and it really was saturated. I just read a thread on here that gave advice to someone that they should add the eggs yoks alone and they whip the white and fold into the batter, whould this help me or make to much for my 8 3/4 pan to hold? I remember an old cheese cake recipe that added cream of tarter to the egg whites before whiping?


----------

